# Repair Yum



## saurabh.sauron (Feb 6, 2007)

is there any way to repair yum in Fedora Core 6? i cannot install anything because i get some error.

```
Component: yumex
Version: 1.2.2
Summary: TB03120a34 yumexmain.py:1045:_runBackground:TypeError: rpmdb open failed

Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/share/yumex/yumexmain.py", line 1108, in ?
    mainApp = YumexMainApplication()
  File "/usr/share/yumex/yumexmain.py", line 541, in __init__
    self.setup_yum()
  File "/usr/share/yumex/yumexmain.py", line 989, in setup_yum
    if self._runBackground( self.yumexbase.setup, rload ):
  File "/usr/share/yumex/yumexmain.py", line 1045, in _runBackground
    raise self.backgroundThread.exception
TypeError: rpmdb open failed

Local variables in innermost frame:
runfunc: <bound method yumexBase.setup of <yumex.yumexBase.yumexBase object at 0x9ce9c8c>>
args: (False,)
self: <__main__.YumexMainApplication instance at 0x9cdba6c>
```
pls help
thnx


----------



## kalpik (Feb 7, 2007)

Are you running yum as root? If yes, then yum was probably not closed properly last time.. Just reboot and you should be fine.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Feb 7, 2007)

well, i dont think i was logged in as root. i tried this right now
yum --rebuilddb
i think that might help. it rebuilds the yum database. and now i am at least able to download packages but whether after downloading, i am able to install them or not, that remains to be seen.

EDIT:- Problem Solved


----------

